# Craftsman Router 315.25070



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This was my dads router so I'd like to keep it and put it to good use.

I also like that it has a handle trigger and a work light so it might be ideal for inlay work.

The problem is that it screams like a banshee and I think the brushes need to be replaced.









I searched RO replacements on line with no success.

Any help you might offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you tried ear muffs?!?!?! Kidding.

I can't help with finding parts, but I can understand the sentimental value of it. Heck, I have a Bosch I bought 7 years ago that I can barely get to turn on anymore.

Just wait for Ryan to chime in. If it's a craftsmen, chances are Ryan will know everything about it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Searspartsdirect.com would be a pretty good place to look for some new bushings. That website was the only place i could find a new link bar for my circa-70'sish i think scroll saw. As far as the screaming goes, replacing the bushings cant hurt, though you might also try blowing the sawdust out of the casing and getting a can of aeorsol engine cleaner. That, and the usual maintence, oil everything, yadda yadda


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> Have you tried ear muffs?!?!?! Kidding.


Too late for that...











My hearing is already shot. I just don't want to burn up the router.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

No longer available at searsparts direct.com.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Brushes?*

Hi there!
We understand your pain !
Here's a company that we,ve used in the past! They won't have the craftsman part in stock, *but,* if you supply them with your brush size, etc., they will actually make them up for you!
They used to be reasonable, since they use modern tech. to produce their carbon brushes ! ? !
Try 'em. http://ohiocarbon.com/industrial.php
Good luck (we have similar router), still runs great!
If this idea bums out, let us know on forum, and we'll do our best to find another source :huh:!
We're sure the forum will help also!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Brushes (2)*

Hi again,
The brushes in your image don't really look all that worn, so maybe bearings are your problem. Just sayin ! Or brush geometry?
Again,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks very much.

I didn't consider that the bearings might be shot.

I'll check that and see if I can get brushes made by your source as well.

If I can get this thing running properly it wouldn't hurt to have a set on hand.

Almost forgot. What do you mean by brush geometry?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Brushes (3)*

Hi!
*Brush Geometry *in this case refers to the concave curvature of the brushes with respect to convex curvature of the motor's commutator :thumbsup: These shapes should match with a tight tolerance.
Sometimes, even switching the orientation (right to left, or one or both inserted upside down) can cause noise/maybe excessive sparking near commutator, with motor running.
Please do not run for more than a few moments, until problem is resolved. Good luck again :yes:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree they don't look terribly warn, and the one router I've used of that vintage was pretty darn loud too...I don't really have any other good answer for you as to where to Find them. Sorry..


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Ryan,

The noise isn't what I would consider normal. It has a "finger nails on a chalk board" element to it.

I'm going to check the bearings as Vinny suggested and clean the heck out of everything.

Truth be told I don't have much experience in this sort of thing so this situation will be a good way to learn.

Hopefully if it is the bearings I'll be able to find them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup, I agree!*



vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi again,
> The brushes in your image don't really look all that worn, so maybe bearings are your problem. Just sayin ! Or brush geometry?
> Again,
> Marena and Vinny


Those brushes look plenty long enough. After years of little or no use, the bearings can get dried up. Routers are loud in the first place, so one with dried bearings can sound like ....a banshee? :laughing:


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to have a Craftsman router that looked like yours,although I don't know what model it was. It got quite loud, and it turned out to be a bad upper bearing. (I would have expected the lower one to go first, although it may have been a heavier bearing) I took the bearing to a local bearing place where they matched it up & sold me a new one. Made the router as quiet as it had ever been.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Bill and Steve,

I'm looking at the schematic and there are an upper and lower bearing.

I'm thinking that if I'm going to replace one I should go ahead and replace the other as well.

The schematic is a bit intimidating and I'm not sure what the best approach is.

Should I approach the bottom bearing from the bottom then the top bearing from the top?

Disassembly is always the easy part.  


I don't have a service manual but I'll see if I can find one online.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Without going out and checking numbers I think I have that exact router. It is noisy, but not unbearably so. I use it hand held and sometimes in a router table. Just depends upon what I am doing. I also have a much newer Craftsman "Professional" router. It is used fo the heavier jobs.

George


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thank you for your responses. They are much appreciated!

Priorities dictate that it may be a while before I can refurbish my router.

I'll post my progress when I have time to continue.


----------

